# Setting up 600ex speedlite system



## Colorista (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok, I'm starting to feel real stupid over here. 

I'm still having problems setting up my speedlite system. I've read the manuals multiple times and I'm still a bit clueless.
I use two 600ex and a St-e3-rt in two westcott softboxes, so it's a pretty small and simple set up, or should be.

I find myself constantly having problems with understanding exactly how the speedlite menu-system work over radio. Somehow I mange to set it up at every shoot, but mostly by pressing randomly on buttons and I end up going with "another plan" because of the flash guns refusing to work with me.

Could someone please write a guide on how to set up basically three 600ex (since st-e3-rt works just like a flash menu-wise) with one as master and two slaves. I sometimes use ETTL on both flashes and sometimes want full manual mode when I don't want lighting to change over time.

Thank you very much,


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Oct 30, 2013)

Here you go.......

http://pixsylated.com/blog/canon-speedlite-slave-set-up-600ex-rt-radio-slave/

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/syl_arena_new_speedlite_system.do

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e35-jgyUn6U


----------



## Colorista (Oct 30, 2013)

Janbo Makimbo said:


> Here you go.......
> 
> http://pixsylated.com/blog/canon-speedlite-slave-set-up-600ex-rt-radio-slave/
> 
> ...



Obviously I did google this myself before going here... But all I found was junk. This guide seems great, I appreciate it a lot, Janbo. Seems I'm the only one having these issues


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Oct 30, 2013)

I use mine frequently and the more you practise the easier it gets!!

Good luck!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2013)

I set up with three 600EX-RTs and an ST-E3-RT last night. Took about 15 minutes - 14 minutes for the physical setup (background support and muslin backdrop, two flashes on light stands and one on a Justin clamp), and less than a minute for the electronic (turning on camera, controller, and flashes with a press or two of the link buttons).


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Oct 30, 2013)

And thanks to Syl you know how to use the group mode!!


----------



## Colorista (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, I do understand how the flashes work and I love working with them. My problem comes when I want one flash in ETTL and one set to manual...I can't seem to control them from the st-e3-rt very good. Also In manual mode how do I turn On/Off a group?

15min is the time it takes me just to set up the light stands and softboxes


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 30, 2013)

If no-one else gets there first I'll put something together when I get home.

Jim


----------



## iMagic (Oct 30, 2013)

I found this helpful

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/app/pdfs/quickguides/CDLC_ST-E3_RT_Transmitter_QuickGuide.pdf


----------



## cayenne (Oct 30, 2013)

Colorista said:


> Yeah, I do understand how the flashes work and I love working with them. My problem comes when I want one flash in ETTL and one set to manual...I can't seem to control them from the st-e3-rt very good. Also In manual mode how do I turn On/Off a group?
> 
> 15min is the time it takes me just to set up the light stands and softboxes



I find I tend to do MOST of the controlling and changing as I go...from the back of my camera. It is easier often to deal with than the 600 or the ST-RT controller. 

I set my flashes up, get the channel and ID set..and then from there, I mainly change all settings and manage them from the back of my camera through the menu system.

HTH,

cayenne


----------



## unfocused (Oct 30, 2013)

No need to feel stupid. My experience with the system is that it offers so many choices and it is very easy to inadvertently change a setting from the st-e3. Yes it is much easier if you can use the camera settings but they aren't available on the 7D or earlier cameras.

I've often found that settings seem to spontaneously change in the middle of a shoot. (I suspect that what really happens is that the buttons on the st-r3 are so small and so close together that it is too easy to accidentally make a change) Add in the pressures of setting up at an unfamiliar location and you can be courting disaster.

No simple solution though. Personally I've resolved to practice with the system at every opportunity and to keep the manual in my nightstand until I've got it memorized. Oh and one more thing- spring for the canon live learning speedlite seminar.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Oct 30, 2013)

One thing I did while shooting a few weeks back using two 600's and the EX-RT3 was accidently assign one of the flashes from group A to B from on the back of the flash and adjusting later from my camera thinking one was still on Group A...I thought I was going crazy then realized what I had done...ran over to one, it was set to B the other set to B as well...AHHHH!!!! I have a hard time rembering which flash is set to group A and B as it is... A is typically my Keylight but when shooting outside for architectural I move around a lot so its easy to get messed up...I need to put an A and B sticker on my flashes so I can see them from a distance.. depending on how high up my camera is on the tripod I will use the back of my camera for controlling the flashes, otherwise the RT3 for sure...


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Oct 30, 2013)

Colorista said:


> Yeah, I do understand how the flashes work and I love working with them. My problem comes when I want one flash in ETTL and one set to manual...I can't seem to control them from the st-e3-rt very good. Also In manual mode how do I turn On/Off a group?
> 
> 15min is the time it takes me just to set up the light stands and softboxes



Perhaps if you bothered to read the Syl Arena link I posted, you will see there is a very simple explanation of how to put on flash in group A and another in Group B, they can then be set to ETTL and Manual separately!!


----------



## unfocused (Oct 30, 2013)

mycanonphotos said:


> One thing I did while shooting a few weeks back using two 600's and the EX-RT3 was accidently assign one of the flashes from group A to B from on the back of the flash and adjusting later from my camera thinking one was still on Group A...I thought I was going crazy then realized what I had done...ran over to one, it was set to B the other set to B as well...AHHHH!!!! I have a hard time rembering which flash is set to group A and B as it is... A is typically my Keylight but when shooting outside for architectural I move around a lot so its easy to get messed up...I need to put an A and B sticker on my flashes so I can see them from a distance.. depending on how high up my camera is on the tripod I will use the back of my camera for controlling the flashes, otherwise the RT3 for sure...



Similar thing happened to me. The light from my "B" flash seemed awfully dim. Kept changing the ratio on the camera. Then finally took a look at the strobe. Somehow, "B" had gotten changed to "D" and since I was using A:B-C it of course wasn't firing at all.

Definitely recommend stickers on the flashes. I've found that when you turn them off and even take out the batteries, when you turn them back on again and go to slave mode, they generally remain set to the same group you had them set to before. So, I've permanently assigned strobes to A, B and C.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Oct 31, 2013)

Janbo Makimbo said:


> Colorista said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I do understand how the flashes work and I love working with them. My problem comes when I want one flash in ETTL and one set to manual...I can't seem to control them from the st-e3-rt very good. Also In manual mode how do I turn On/Off a group?
> ...



I purchased Syl's Lighting for digital photography from snapshots to great shots and really liked it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 31, 2013)

What camera are you using?


----------



## MichaelTheMaven (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a pretty good training set on both the 600EX RT, as well as the ST-E3. 
http://www.canontrainingvideo.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=48 (this comes with a download)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/888466-REG/Michael_the_Maven_mtm_600_Canon_600EX_RT_Speedlite_Crash.html This is the DVD only. 

MM


----------



## Colorista (Oct 31, 2013)

Janbo Makimbo said:


> Perhaps if you bothered to read the Syl Arena link I posted, you will see there is a very simple explanation of how to put on flash in group A and another in Group B, they can then be set to ETTL and Manual separately!!



In fact, i did bother. I read both links from top to bottom, including the links Syl refers to in the text. I even printed it out. Also I watched the youtube video and two related videos from the same author. 

For example, Syl does not show my how to turn a group off from the st-e3-rt, and that's pretty important for my workflow. 

It seems like having one group on ETTL and one in manual is only possible if you use cameras past 2012, Im on 5D mkIII so I should be able to mix it up, but my flashes reset to M after exposure.


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Oct 31, 2013)

MichaelTheMaven said:


> I have a pretty good training set on both the 600EX RT, as well as the ST-E3.
> http://www.canontrainingvideo.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=48 (this comes with a download)
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/888466-REG/Michael_the_Maven_mtm_600_Canon_600EX_RT_Speedlite_Crash.html This is the DVD only.
> ...



Hi Mike! i have watched your stuff too...very impressive!


----------



## Colorista (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks, Michael! I will give this a download this weekend. Actually, the sample video provided in the link is what pushed me into getting the 600ex system from the start. This was the first video I saw that explained that you still needed a trigger for 5D MK3, there where alot of rumors about 5DMk3 having built in radio at the time. So thanks for that


----------

